# Schooling, Or Self Taught?



## Stephy (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey there ladies! I'm currently looking into this line of work and I want your oppinions. 

Did you go to school to further your knowledge or did you apply for jobs with your self taught knowledge? 

If you went to school, what school do you reccomend or not reccomend? (Those of you who didn't can answer as well!) 

I am in the lovely city of Edmonton in Alberta Canada and looking into Marvel, but would love other options. I have many MAC stores that I would just die to apply to but would like to have some sort of back ground! TIA!


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 18, 2006)

Personally, I believe in being self taught, I did go to make up school, but didnt really learn anything that I didnt know, other than Little "makeup Tricks"
The best thing with makeup is to keep practicing, as much as you can. it is from their you will learn from your mistakes. Get yourself all the books you possibly can, buy every fashion magazine every month, practice what you see in the pics, and from there, you will become great! 
Good luck!


----------



## Stephy (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm thinking more along the lines of what people look for when hiring a new MA. What makes a good resume as such.


----------



## user3 (Apr 18, 2006)

a good resume  consist of a portfolio and that is what shows your work.


BTW I did not go to school and I work for a lady who also did not go to school. She has a very successful studio and it was all based on word of mouth through her wonderful art.
Only one member of our team went to school and she said it was a waste of her money.


----------



## ette (Apr 18, 2006)

I was told by one of Smashbox's national artists that schools are stupid and a waste of money. He said to get your prettiest friends, put makeup on them, and take pics for your portfolio. Shop yourself around and you'll learn tricks as you go.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 18, 2006)

A little of column A, a little of column B.

Not a cosmetology school persay, but seminars, intensives, and quarterly programmes. Largely on threatrical techniques and applications, as that is my main field. There is only so much self-teaching that can be done for such things as life-cast based animatronic foam-latex based facial prostetics, for example.


----------



## Stephy (Apr 19, 2006)

hm thanks for all the thoughts girls! It helps alot. 

I'm thinking of purely a Make Up course. I want to be taught b+w, runway etc. Things that I can't normally do alone. 

Martygreene - I am also interested in movie make up as well. Such as prostetics and animatronics. Sounds so interesting to do! What courses have you taken?


----------



## bellamia (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey Stephy

I've been doing makeup for 6yrs (not long) but it was all self taught. I did attend and graduated from a cosmetology school. But when it came to makeup the teacher there knew quat. I had a better kit then my teacher and my classmates kept coming to me and another girl for tips. Everyone did a demo mine and my other classmates came out way better the the teachers. They really breeze right throught the makeup course. That my experience. I feel self taught is way better.


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Apr 19, 2006)

Same here bellamia. I started off as an assitant to a makeup artist for videos and commercials. I then moved on to assisting someone for printwork, and then after a year or so, started doing my own work for video in the adult industry and print for local mags. 
I worked at MAC for 5 1/2 years after that, and throughout that time did a lot of freelancing for weddings, proms, events, etc. I built my kit up and learned so much about working on every type of face, skintone and age possible (not just the 16 year old perfect models you normally work on in shoots or videos)

I daresay I have learned wayyyy more during the last 10+ years of hands-on experience than I would have in a school.

However, once we move, I would like to work out of a salon doing makeup so I will be attending school for an aestheticians' license. It's a great thing to have for when the makeup work is slim, and it does get slim no matter how good you are unless you're extremely lucky!


----------



## giz2000 (Apr 19, 2006)

I am completely self-taught...that being said, I had a good. soild base of basic makeup application skills before I started with MAC...I built upon those through trainings and plain old repetition...practice does make perfect!


----------



## martygreene (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy* 
_Martygreene - I am also interested in movie make up as well. Such as prostetics and animatronics. Sounds so interesting to do! What courses have you taken?_

 
I've taken basic non-makeup animatronics classes, as well as life casting, foam latex creation classes, cosmetic animatronic classes, advanced SFX classes, etc.

The schooling question also depends largely on what field of makeup you wish to go into- if you are looking at going into SFX or stage makeup, getting as much education in those fields is reccomended, and they do look at that as a high merit. If you want to go into stage work, I strongly suggest a background in tech. Either a basic all-encompassing tech background like a BA in tech theatre, or a more focused tech background such as costumes (which is the dept. that hair/makeup work falls under anyhow). These will be invaluable in these fields. Beauty makeup I agree doesn't require schooling (save states which require it for licensure purposes), but taking focused classes and intensives can't hurt.


----------



## Isis (Apr 19, 2006)

You know, I think it all really depends on what works best for you. I pretty much taught myself how to do makeup just by studying the pictures in books and adds. That's also how I learn best. Just by looking and watching. I did go school for esthetics and makup was part of the program (not a big part though), since I was already pretty good at it, I can't say that I picked up too much that I didn't already know. I guess what it all comes down to is do you want a license in it? Then school might be a good option for you.


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 20, 2006)

I think people need to make their own decisions.


----------



## blanc. (Apr 20, 2006)

before you make the right decisions, you have to be knowledgeable.


----------



## Stephy (Apr 21, 2006)

Thank you for all the help. 

I still think I would be able to learn alot in a course as I have alot more to learn about make up. I think it would benefit me. But with that of course comes practise and playing around... 

thanks again.


----------



## samila18 (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amandamakeup* 
_I think people need to make their own decisions._

 
like you've never needed advice? and it's not like she was asking us to make the decision for her, it was about people's opinions


----------



## meller (May 28, 2006)

I  am a MAC MA and I am self taught.I think it shown your determination and passion
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## LinzBelle (May 30, 2006)

Personally, I'm self-taught, via Kevyn Aucoin books.  I still can't believe he's gone, he was such a beautiful person.  

I am going to go to get a cosmetology license just because I want to boost my resume and I love hair/skin/spa practices as well.


----------



## zwanpumkin (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm on the same boat!! So, say for now I just want to experiment with working at a MAC counter.. Self taught is the best, right?? Portfolio is a must (of other people or can it be yourself included?) ?? I don't have retail experience, mostly clerical, can they pass on that if my portfolio is great?? But if I wanted to work on TV sets and what not, THEN one should consider expanding their knowledge, right??


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm self taught mostly and my mom also taught me how to apply makeup. I want to further my knowledge by learning different techniques if I go to cosmetology school.


----------



## dammitjanet10 (Apr 1, 2009)

What about laws?  Are we (as makeup artist, who have NOT gotten a cosmetology license) allowed to work on clients?


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 1, 2009)

To be honest - the best MA's I personally know are self taught. I am also a self taught MA. I don't think you can teach passion, and talent.


----------



## paperfishies (Apr 1, 2009)

As far as what I've seen and experienced, self taught artists are usually very talented.  I've also noticed that if a girl can do good makeup on herself, then she can do amazing makeup on others...We are our own biggest critics, after all.


----------

